
Apple boss Tim Cook hits back at FBI investigation - iamflimflam1
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35656553
======
amar-singh
Hi,

Its not right what FBI wants to do. Every company has some policy and its not
right to break a company's integrity.

